# Modern Warfare 2



## wakman (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello

Just got my copy !!!!!!

Just a quick one if anyone is thinking of buying it it might be worth trying to get a hold of it today.

The game was supposed to be sold at it highest price of 54:99

This is indeed a very steep price however there is a supermarket price war.

For example i pick mine up for 26 notes at morrisons.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2009)

i think its 24 at tesco


----------



## wakman (Nov 10, 2009)

If it is then thats spot on it not too bad though i went to Morrisons because i had 2 x ?5 petrol vouchers so it actually cost me ?15:99.

I love games then only thing that keeps me sane is my Wife my girls and me games.


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2009)

aww , i saw a guy in morrisons handing his back and complaning as it did nto work 
My son want fifa10 for xmas


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2009)

sainsburys are doing it for ?26


----------



## wakman (Nov 10, 2009)

Sainsburys advertised it yesterday in local papers..

however when i asked my pal to pick one up only one copy per person and that was his.

So it was up to me to get one dragged my 6 year old to Morrisons before school and pick mine up.

Happy camper tonight at about 8 is when the girls are in Bed and the wife is watching this morning.

Dont know which is the sadest me or my wife for recording This Morining.

Ermmmmmm


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2009)

wakman said:


> Sainsburys advertised it yesterday in local papers..
> 
> however when i asked my pal to pick one up only one copy per person and that was his.
> 
> ...


answers on a postcard


----------



## wakman (Nov 10, 2009)

Cheeky !!


----------



## Viki (Nov 10, 2009)

BF just picked his preordered copy up.

(we had to come back early from a weekend away!) 

No doubt i will shortly be resuming my position of "spotter" any minute now . . .


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2009)

Viki said:


> BF just picked his preordered copy up.
> 
> (we had to come back early from a weekend away!)
> 
> No doubt i will shortly be resuming my position of "spotter" any minute now . . .



why did you have to come bk?


----------



## Viki (Nov 10, 2009)

steff09 said:


> why did you have to come bk?



so he could have the whole afternoon to play it!!


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2009)

good grief


----------



## Viki (Nov 10, 2009)

steff09 said:


> good grief



Tell me about it!!


----------



## katie (Nov 10, 2009)

lol. ive only heard of this game through twitter because charlie brooker kept tweeting about it   I watched a scene, looks graphic!


----------



## HelenP (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol, Couple of years ago I took my son to a shop that opened up at Midnight when a new game came out that he wanted (was either the latest Need for Speed or GTA, can't remember which) - he HAD to have it on the first day, HE had to buy it not me, lol, and he was scared everywhere would be sold out after school, but there was no time to go before school, so there I was, queueing up in the High Street at Midnight with all these young guys, lol, not something I'd choose to do EVery day!!  It must've been HELL for him waiting through a whole school day before he could get home and play it!!

Hope all you gamers enjoy yourselves!

xx


----------



## katie (Nov 10, 2009)

im not a gamer, but i love GTA!


----------



## HelenP (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol, my son's a car freak - has been since before he was 2 - and loves ALL the car games!! (doesn't like the 'war' games and Fifa and all that)  The fact that there's lawbreaking involved doesn't come in to it, lol, as long as he can drive like a maniac, smash up cars etc.  He's such a shy and quiet lad, too !!  I guess that's where he 'lets it all out'!!

xx


----------



## katie (Nov 10, 2009)

I like driving around in the car and going on the 'dates' but when it comes to the killing people bit I get scared and pass the controller to my brother


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 10, 2009)

info from mattm the 54.99 thing was a fake, just to get people to preorder it

also, shops are unlikely to sell out as nowadays most people preorder online and shops get a hell of a lot of stock in. HMV gets about 400 copies apparently so no fear of selling out

Matts playing his copy now, and IS IT ROSS KEMP doing the voice of the british general person? It sounds like him


----------



## Viki (Nov 10, 2009)

Update - 8.5 hours of solid play (well 30 mins out for dinner) and Bradders has completed the story section!! 

Id really like to go to bed now but apparently he HAS to look at the online bit first . . . .


----------



## HelenP (Nov 10, 2009)

Viki said:


> Update - 8.5 hours of solid play (well 30 mins out for dinner) and Bradders has completed the story section!!
> 
> Id really like to go to bed now but apparently he HAS to look at the online bit first . . . .



Haven't you got a good book, lol?

xx


----------



## wakman (Nov 11, 2009)

Viki said:


> Update - 8.5 hours of solid play (well 30 mins out for dinner) and Bradders has completed the story section!!
> 
> Id really like to go to bed now but apparently he HAS to look at the online bit first . . . .



Completed the game in 8.5 hours in single player.

That is disapointing.


----------



## Gasman1975 (Nov 11, 2009)

Got my copy yesterday but only managed to play for an hour. Hopefully will get more time tonight.


----------



## Steff (Nov 11, 2009)

can i jus say games consoles are the bain of my life the amount of dinners that have gotten cold or the amount of cups of tea ive put out and they go untouched just because o/h gazes at screen for so long lol


----------



## wakman (Nov 11, 2009)

I spent two hours online trying to connect to my mate only to find this moring a bug with the invite system the will be patched by Friday. and the trophies are reporting not to be working for some users.

Obvioulsy this is the PS3 Version.

But still managed to get to Day 4


----------



## Steff (Nov 11, 2009)

in the news i see microsoft x box users are in the headlines for some reason no to sure why there all getting cut off or something


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 11, 2009)

steff09 said:


> in the news i see microsoft x box users are in the headlines for some reason no to sure why there all getting cut off or something



It's cos they've broken the warranty on their boxes by hacking the things so they can play pirate games.


----------



## wakman (Nov 11, 2009)

I must admit my O / H is gald to leave me to it !!!!


----------



## williammcd (Nov 11, 2009)

were do i begin on this one ,

as a life long gamer and member of one on the biggest clans in the uk i can tell you this about MW2 DONT BUY IT SIMPLE AS THAT 

there is a petition online [link below] for the pc version, most have canceled preorders i did 

http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?dedis4mw

a freind of mine who is an official gametester for 360 [yes he gets payed to play games lol] said the single player is only 6 hours long at best ,
its not worth the money ,

if you are after a good gift for the 360 or pc try operation flashpoint2 dragon rising far better game with more playability


----------



## Steff (Nov 11, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> It's cos they've broken the warranty on their boxes by hacking the things so they can play pirate games.



thx alison i was wondering


----------



## Steff (Nov 11, 2009)

wakman said:


> I must admit my O / H is gald to leave me to it !!!!



lol id be happy to leave him to it , its those dam mealtimes that get in the way


----------



## wakman (Nov 11, 2009)

All i can say if it take someone eight hours to play it through then the aveerage punter must take ten

So if he has been banging away for more than that whats he up to ?


----------



## wakman (Nov 11, 2009)

wakman said:


> All i can say if it take someone eight hours to play it through then the aveerage punter must take ten
> 
> So if he has been banging away for more than that whats he up to ?



I am ok i have only been banging away for 90 mins. well thats what i have told my O / H


----------



## Steff (Nov 11, 2009)

I cant possibly type what i just wanted to


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Nov 11, 2009)

williammcd said:


> were do i begin on this one ,
> 
> as a life long gamer and member of one on the biggest clans in the uk i can tell you this about MW2 DONT BUY IT SIMPLE AS THAT
> 
> ...



most people buy it for the online game. Its the best thing about the MW games by far


----------



## AlanJardine (Nov 12, 2009)

williammcd said:


> if you are after a good gift for the 360 or pc try operation flashpoint2 dragon rising far better game with more playability


Thanks for the plug


----------

